# Brock Lesnar



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

Oggi mi sono letto il suo ritorno in WWE dl 2012 e ha fatto pochi incontro, ma quasi sempre ha lasciato il segno (ha rotto 2 volte il braccio a Triple H, una volta a Mark Henry, match importante contro Cena ecc.ecc.).
Oltre alla sua grande forza penso che è un grande personaggio in grado da far "inginocchiare" la WWE (fa praticamente quello che vuole).

Cosa ne pensate del Lesnar Atleta e del Personaggio?


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2014)

E' ancora vivo? Mi ricordo di lui 10 anni fa quando seguivo il wrestling


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Io seguo la WWE e devo dire che Brock Lesnar è diventato molto più forte da quando è tornato ed inoltre avendo praticato arti marziali miste (ossia lotta VERA) il ritorno alla vecchia federazione non riesco a spiegarmelo, l'unica motivazione sarà sicuramente che lì guadagnerà di più. Resta il fatto che gente come lui o Kurt Angle sono la risposta a chi dice che nel Wrestling lottano solamente circensi o stereodopati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che gente come lui o Kurt Angle sono la risposta a chi dice che nel Wrestling lottano solamente circensi o stereodopati.



Non solo loro, i Wrestler sono tra i migliori combattenti al Mondo e infatti non a caso alcuni sono andati alle arti marziali miste (Ken Shamrock, Batista e lo stesso Brock) o come Kurt, Benoit, Eddie, Jericho maestri veri.

Ho un paio di domande per te che la segui
come giudichi il periodo 2011-attuale della WWE??? Chiedo perchè non la seguo da 3 anni (do giusto qualche occhiata ogni tanto su Internet e guardo gli Highlights di qualche PPV come Wrestlemania, Royal Rumble, Summerslam).

Poi Triple H che ruolo ha nella federazione?
Match sanguinosi sono ancora proibiti vero (anche se ho visto Cena pieno di sangue proprio contro Lesnar)?
I Migliori quali sono ora?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Mi ricordo quando lo guardavo ogni giorno su sky, il miglior periodo è stato quello che ha visto batista vs triple H e rich flair, non aspettavo altro..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo quando lo guardavo ogni giorno su sky, il miglior periodo è stato quello che ha visto batista vs triple H e rich flair, non aspettavo altro..



Si era il periodo in cui lo seguivo anche io. Ho ancora il DVD di Wrestlemania 21, che mio papà mi ha dovuto comprare per forza 
Io comunque parlando della WWE l'ho seguita penso fino al 2006, poi l'ho ripresa un annetto nel 2011 ma con i mille impegni l'ho lasciata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si era il periodo in cui lo seguivo anche io. Ho ancora il DVD di Wrestlemania 21, che mio papà mi ha dovuto comprare per forza
> Io comunque parlando della WWE l'ho seguita penso fino al 2006, poi l'ho ripresa un annetto nel 2011 ma con i mille impegni l'ho lasciata.



Il periodo bello infatti è finito nel 2006 secondo me. 1999-2006 è stato il massimo secondo me.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il periodo bello infatti è finito nel 2006 secondo me. 1999-2006 è stato il massimo secondo me.



Si forse hai ragione. Soprattutto verso il 2005 2006 c'è stato il boom qui in Italia tra i ragazzini, me compreso


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si forse hai ragione. Soprattutto verso il 2005 2006 c'è stato il boom qui in Italia tra i ragazzini, me compreso



Confermo. Ho ancora il gioco per ps2 comprato in quegli anni. Devo dire che da quando è finito su Italia 1 ed è diventata esclusiva sky non ha più avuto molto seguito.


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2014)

Ogni tanto guardo la WWE e mi fa sempre piacere rivederlo, ma ricordo che 10 anni fa (il suo primo periodo in WWE) era una macchina da guerra impressionante, lo avrò visto perdere si e no 2 volte.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non solo loro, i Wrestler sono tra i migliori combattenti al Mondo e infatti non a caso alcuni sono andati alle arti marziali miste (Ken Shamrock, Batista e lo stesso Brock) o come Kurt, Benoit, Eddie, Jericho maestri veri.
> 
> Ho un paio di domande per te che la segui
> come giudichi il periodo 2011-attuale della WWE??? Chiedo perchè non la seguo da 3 anni (do giusto qualche occhiata ogni tanto su Internet e guardo gli Highlights di qualche PPV come Wrestlemania, Royal Rumble, Summerslam).
> ...


Sicuramente nulla di paragonabile ai primi anni 2000 dove a mio parere ci sono state storyline parecchio entusiasmanti. Quelle attuali bah, non sono nulla in confronto a Matt Hardy vs Edge, Batista vs Triple H, Triple vs Randy Orton dopo che quest'ultimo vinse il titolo contro Chris Benoit a Summerslam e così via...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non solo loro, i *Wrestler sono tra i migliori combattenti al Mondo* e infatti non a caso alcuni sono andati alle arti marziali miste (Ken Shamrock, Batista e lo stesso Brock) o come Kurt, Benoit, Eddie, Jericho maestri veri



Nah.Sono ottimi atleti (certo,c'è da dire che l'antidoping lascia un po' a desiderare),ma più che combattenti sono intrattenitori.Tra quelli che hanno provato le MMA Brock è senza dubbio quello che ha avuto più successo insieme a Shamrock (quest'ultimo però lottava quando le MMA erano ancora in uno stato embrionale ed il livello medio era basso),mentre altri come Batista e Bobby Lashley hanno provato in federazioni minori.
Perfino un atleta mostruoso come Brock,oggi,sarebbe uno dei tanti nella UFC.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente nulla di paragonabile ai primi anni 2000 dove a mio parere ci sono state storyline parecchio entusiasmanti. Quelle attuali bah, non sono nulla in confronto a Matt Hardy vs Edge, Batista vs Triple H, Triple vs Randy Orton dopo che quest'ultimo vinse il titolo contro Chris Benoit a Summerslam e così via...



E per le altre domande?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nah.Sono ottimi atleti (certo,c'è da dire che l'antidoping lascia un po' a desiderare),ma più che combattenti sono intrattenitori.Tra quelli che hanno provato le MMA Brock è senza dubbio quello che ha avuto più successo insieme a Shamrock (quest'ultimo però lottava quando le MMA erano ancora in uno stato embrionale ed il livello medio era basso),mentre altri come Batista e Bobby Lashley hanno provato in federazioni minori.
> Perfino un atleta mostruoso come Brock,oggi,sarebbe uno dei tanti nella UFC.



Kurt Angle secondo me farebbe benissimo nella UFC.
Non sono tra i migliori??Quale arte marziali vedi nettamente superiore??

Shamrock fece il primo torneo UFC dove c'era qualche atleta di Karate, un Boxer, uno di Judo ecc.ecc. e arrivò in Finale eh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E per le altre domande?


Ah si, beh Triple H, almeno secondo la storyline comanda tutto lui, ma penso che anche nella realtà decida un pò tutto lui essendo Vince Mc Mahon genero di HHH. Riguardo il sangue so che non vengono usate più quella microscopiche "piastrine" (se così si possono definire) che se schiacciate all'avversario spruzzano il liquido rosso sangue appunto e se vengono usate, lo fanno più raramente, di certo è da un pò di anni che non si vedono più wrestler che sanguinano fino a farsi una maschera in tutta la faccia, forse anche per rendere il wrestling accessibile a tutte le età, anche se mi pare che facciano anche delle "multe" sul "sangue", però non ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Io l'ho mollato da tanti anni il Wrestling, era diventato praticamente solo e soltanto teatro!


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io l'ho mollato da tanti anni il Wrestling, era diventato praticamente solo e soltanto teatro!


Adesso sì. Brock Lesnar sarà tornato lì soltanto per soldi, altrimenti non me lo spiego.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ah si, beh Triple H, almeno secondo la storyline comanda tutto lui, ma penso che anche nella realtà decida un pò tutto lui essendo Vince Mc Mahon genero di HHH. Riguardo il sangue so che non vengono usate più quella microscopiche "piastrine" (se così si possono definire) che se schiacciate all'avversario spruzzano il liquido rosso sangue appunto e se vengono usate, lo fanno più raramente, di certo è da un pò di anni che non si vedono più wrestler che sanguinano fino a farsi una maschera in tutta la faccia, forse anche per rendere il wrestling accessibile a tutte le età, anche se mi pare che facciano anche delle "multe" sul "sangue", però non ne sono sicuro.



Microscopiche piastrine??? Non ne sapevo niente
Scusa quindi le sediate, gradoni che si tiravano in testa anni fa non facevano sanguinare?? Come facevano a spruzzargli ste piastrine mentre avevano in mano oggetti?


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Microscopiche piastrine??? Non ne sapevo niente
> Scusa quindi le sediate, gradoni che si tiravano in testa anni fa non facevano sanguinare?? Come facevano a spruzzargli ste piastrine mentre avevano in mano oggetti?






Si vabbè, mi pare che nel wrestling ci sia parecchia finzione. Comunque eccoti un video che ti racconta di queste capsule piccolissime, che vengono usate in wwe (ora molto raramente a quanto pare).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Microscopiche piastrine??? Non ne sapevo niente
> Scusa quindi le sediate, gradoni che si tiravano in testa anni fa non facevano sanguinare?? Come facevano a spruzzargli ste piastrine mentre avevano in mano oggetti?



Io ho sentito che si facevano loro stessi dei taglietti in precisi punti, per fare uscire sangue.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Microscopiche piastrine??? Non ne sapevo niente
> Scusa quindi le sediate, gradoni che si tiravano in testa anni fa non facevano sanguinare?? Come facevano a spruzzargli ste piastrine mentre avevano in mano oggetti?


Ecco un video dove John Cena dopo una mossa di Randy Orton, perde una capsula (o una lama, qualcosa di sospetto), subito recuperata dall'arbitro. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbTVg-TuYqU


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito che si facevano loro stessi dei taglietti in precisi punti, per fare uscire sangue.


Infatti quella persa da John Cena sembra più una lametta, boh. Dipende da federazione a federazione...


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2014)

È una bestia...


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Ho provato a guardare un po' di wrestling, ma a chi piace il pugilato non può piacere sta roba. Semplicemente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ho provato a guardare un po' di wrestling, ma a chi piace il pugilato non può piacere sta roba. Semplicemente.


Si è anche comprensibile. Alla fine si tratta di due cose del tutto diverse. Il Wrestling è intrattenimento, come dire una specie di "telefilm".


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si è anche comprensibile. Alla fine si tratta di due cose del tutto diverse. Il Wrestling è intrattenimento, come dire una specie di "telefilm".



Esatto. Non è una gara su cosa sia più bello, sono due cose diverse ma incompatibili..


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Kurt Angle secondo me farebbe benissimo nella UFC.
> Non sono tra i migliori??Quale arte marziali vedi nettamente superiore??
> 
> Shamrock fece il primo torneo UFC dove c'era qualche atleta di Karate, un Boxer, uno di Judo ecc.ecc. e arrivò in Finale eh.



-Kurt Angle è una medaglia d'oro olimpica del wrestling "vero" (che noi chiamiamo "lotta"),quindi se avesse fatto la transizione in gioventù,avrebbe sicuramente potuto dire la sua.Se si presentasse adesso verrebbe letteralmente massacrato.

-No,non sono tra i migliori per il semplice fatto che NON sono lottatori.Prendiamo come esempio Batista: guardandolo penseresti che potrebbe malmenare qualsiasi essere umano sulla Terra,eppure ha mollato le MMA dopo un solo incontro in "Lega Pro",avendo capito che quello era il suo livello e che era molto meglio guadagnare milioni nella "Serie A" del wrestling.

-Dall'ultima parte del post capisco che non hai molta famigliarità con le MMA.Qualsiasi lottatore attuale di buon livello (non campione,di buon livello) imbarazzerebbe qualsiasi lottatore della prima generazione per il motivo che hai scritto tu: _c'era qualche atleta di Karate, un Boxer, uno di Judo ecc.ecc_.Adesso non c'è questa separazione di stili.Certo,ognuno ha un background diverso,ma i lottatori di oggi devono sapere fare tutto e sono ad un livello molto più alto.Inoltre,questo sport è veramente giovanissimo e tattiche,allenamenti e talento medio sono in continuo sviluppo.

Brock Lesnar è l'unico esempio esistente di una transizione tra WWE e MMA che ha funzionato,e lui stesso ha giovato di un periodo di magra nei pesi massimi prima di venire demolito in quattro minuti dall'attuale campione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ho provato a guardare un po' di wrestling, ma a chi piace il pugilato non può piacere sta roba. Semplicemente.



A me piace il pugilato (ho seguito su ESPN classic la vita dei Pesi massimi fine 800 fino a Mike Tyson e visto boh una 50ina di incontri) e mi piaceva il Wrestling.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Settembre 2014)

Io invece per un periodo (molto breve) ho seguito l'UFC ma ho mollato quasi subito, perchè mi sembrava troppo lento.
Infatti preferisco la WWE, che però non posso seguire per il poco tempo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> -Kurt Angle è una medaglia d'oro olimpica del wrestling "vero" (che noi chiamiamo "lotta"),quindi se avesse fatto la transizione in gioventù,avrebbe sicuramente potuto dire la sua.Se si presentasse adesso verrebbe letteralmente massacrato.
> 
> -No,non sono tra i migliori per il semplice fatto che NON sono lottatori.Prendiamo come esempio Batista: guardandolo penseresti che potrebbe malmenare qualsiasi essere umano sulla Terra,eppure ha mollato le MMA dopo un solo incontro in "Lega Pro",avendo capito che quello era il suo livello e che era molto meglio guadagnare milioni nella "Serie A" del wrestling.
> 
> ...



Hai spiegato tutto in quelle righe...stupidamente non ho preso in considerazione il fatto che in questi 20 anni (se non sbaglio MMA-UFC è nata nel 93 con quel torneo con Shamrock finalista) l'UFC è cresciuta e i Fighter devono saper fare tutto (infatti in quasi tutti i match c'è sempre tizio che ha fatto per esempio Boxe e Judo, caio invece Karate e Ju-Jitsu).

Su Kurt certo, da giovane. Cmq fino a qualche anno fa (forse ancora adesso??) nessuno poteva affermare il Karateka/Boxer/Judoka/ecc.ecc. è il combattente migliore del Mondo perchè dipende sempre dal Campione...per esempio un Muhammad Ali avrebbe distrutto un Karateka esperto 10° dan "normale", ma sarebbe stato alla pari contro sempre un Karateka 10° dan "Fenomenale". E la stessa cosa vale per un Fenomeno di Ju-Jitsu, Krav ecc.ecc.

Oggi invece secondo te un Fenomeno UFC è il combattente più forte al Mondo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Oggi invece secondo te un Fenomeno UFC è il combattente più forte al Mondo?



Dipende se può usare tutto il suo arsenale.In un incontro di boxe tra Klitschko e Valasquez (attuale campione dei pesi massimi UFC),quest'ultimo verrebbe facilmente battuto.Viceversa,in un'incontro di MMA,Velasquez potrebbe aggrapparsi a Klitschko,trascinarlo a terra ed a quel punto il pugile sarebbe un pesce fuor d'acqua.
Sicuramente sono i più completi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dipende se può usare tutto il suo arsenale.In un incontro di boxe tra Klitschko e Valasquez (attuale campione dei pesi massimi UFC),quest'ultimo verrebbe facilmente battuto.Viceversa,in un'incontro di MMA,Velasquez potrebbe aggrapparsi a Klitschko,trascinarlo a terra ed a quel punto il pugile sarebbe un pesce fuor d'acqua.
> Sicuramente sono i più completi



Appunto, io per combattimento decidendo il più forte intendo un match "libero" come può essere l'UFC. Nel passato un Alì contro un Fenomeno del Karate oppure Ju-Jijtsu non so come sarebbe andata a finire, Alì l'avrebbe tenuto a distranza, ma contro Velasquez sarebbe stato sfavorito l'Americano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, mi pare che nel wrestling ci sia parecchia finzione. Comunque eccoti un video che ti racconta di queste capsule piccolissime, che vengono usate in wwe (ora molto raramente a quanto pare).



Sediate come questa di JBL vs Eddie non c'è niente di finzione, altro che lamette, capsule ahah

*Immagini forti*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sediate come questa di JBL vs Eddie non c'è niente di finzione, altro che lamette, capsule ahah



Si è vero, è sbagliato dire che in tutti gli incontri dove c'è sangue, questo è stato provocato appositamente.
Comunque se uno guarda il wrestling deve saperlo che è uno sport-intrattenimento, e quindi sapere che sono attori oltre che atleti.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Mi spiace leggere anche qui molti, ma moltissimi luoghi comuni sul wrestling. Non ho voglia di soffermarmi perchè io sono un fan accanito della disciplina.

Anyway, Brock è dall'esordio il mio preferito all time. Questo se ti piglia ti ammazza, cattiveria assurda. WWE a parte uno che vince il titolo UFC dopo 3 incontri, massacrando letteralmente gente come Frank Mir e compagnia varia è un atleta fuori dal comune per la stazza che ha. E se non fosse per mononucleosi e diverticolosi a quest'ora gli ultimi due incontri di Lesnar [con due sconfitte] sarebbero finiti diversamente, così come ora sarebbe ancora li e non in WWE.

Beh, domenica c'è Cena contro Lesnar III.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dipende se può usare tutto il suo arsenale.In un incontro di boxe tra Klitschko e Valasquez (attuale campione dei pesi massimi UFC),quest'ultimo verrebbe facilmente battuto.Viceversa,in un'incontro di MMA,Velasquez potrebbe aggrapparsi a Klitschko,trascinarlo a terra ed a quel punto il pugile sarebbe un pesce fuor d'acqua.
> Sicuramente sono i più completi



Io Velasquez vorrei tanto vederlo con Lesnar al top, pre diverticolosi e mononucleosi per dirti.
Poi sembra pure che ne capisci quindi vorrei un tuo parere


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Io Velasquez vorrei tanto vederlo con Lesnar al top, pre diverticolosi e mononucleosi per dirti.
> Poi sembra pure che ne capisci quindi vorrei un tuo parere



Penso che sarebbe cambiato poco,onestamente.
Ripeto che rispetto molto Brock,che ha dimostrato di essere un vero lottatore e non solo uno showman,ma ha ottenuto il suo successo in una divisione abbastanza povera (lo è oggi,figuriamoci cinque o sei anni fa...) e contro lottatori in declino.
Gli unici due fighter sulla cresta dell'onda che ha affrontato lo hanno menato (anche se Overeem era dopato).


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Penso che sarebbe cambiato poco,onestamente.
> Ripeto che rispetto molto Brock,che ha dimostrato di essere un vero lottatore e non solo uno showman,ma ha ottenuto il suo successo in una divisione abbastanza povera (lo è oggi,figuriamoci cinque o sei anni fa...) e contro lottatori in declino.
> Gli unici due fighter sulla cresta dell'onda che ha affrontato lo hanno menato (anche se Overeem era dopato).



Overeem era dopato come un cammello.
Mir è sempre stato, comunque, un lottatore di tutto rispetto.

Io vorrei rivederlo quell'incontro, anche perchè Brock è andato già mi pare al terzo dopo svariati colpi allo stomaco già malmesso


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Overeem era dopato come un cammello.
> Mir è sempre stato, comunque, un lottatore di tutto rispetto.
> 
> Io vorrei rivederlo quell'incontro, anche perchè Brock è andato già mi pare al terzo dopo svariati colpi allo stomaco già malmesso



È andato giù dopo poco più di due minuti del primo round 
Comunque Overeem ha le migliori ginocchiate nel clinch in assoluto,diverticolite o no chiunque andrebbe giù dopo averne prese cinque o sei.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È andato giù dopo poco più di due minuti del primo round
> Comunque Overeem ha le migliori ginocchiate nel clinch in assoluto,diverticolite o no chiunque andrebbe giù dopo averne prese cinque o sei.






Madò Brock umiliato. Dopo questo match avrebbero dovuto chiamarlo BROCCO Lesnar


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

Il match con Overeem così come quello con Velasquez furono combattuti da Brock in condizioni pessime per via di un problema serio.

In questo match Overeem colpisce apposta lo stomaco di Brock che se noti bene soffre come un cane.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È andato giù dopo poco più di due minuti del primo round
> Comunque Overeem ha le migliori ginocchiate nel clinch in assoluto,diverticolite o no chiunque andrebbe giù dopo averne prese cinque o sei.



Io rimango dell'idea che questi due match gli voglio vedere con Brock al top. Gli addetti ai lavori han detto che i due problemi fisici che ha avuto ne han compromesso la carriera in UFC. Probabilmente non avrò mai la controprova.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Io rimango dell'idea che questi due match gli voglio vedere con Brock al top. Gli addetti ai lavori han detto che i due problemi fisici che ha avuto ne han compromesso la carriera in UFC. Probabilmente non avrò mai la controprova.



Piacerebbe anche a me avere la controprova 
Rimango anche io della mia idea 
Con Velasquez sarebbe finita allo stesso modo.Con Overeem avrebbe avuto buone chance atterrandolo e tenendolo giù,stando in piedi avrebbe fatto la stessa fine.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il match con Overeem così come quello con Velasquez furono combattuti da Brock in condizioni pessime per via di un problema serio.
> 
> In questo match Overeem colpisce apposta lo stomaco di Brock che se noti bene soffre come un cane.


Si, vero. Inutile dire che la UFC sia proprio diversa dalla WWE, ma troverei insensato proprio un paragone tra le due, seppur la WWE la seguo spesso.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Piacerebbe anche a me avere la controprova
> Rimango anche io della mia idea
> Con Velasquez sarebbe finita allo stesso modo.Con Overeem avrebbe avuto buone chance atterrandolo e tenendolo giù,stando in piedi avrebbe fatto la stessa fine.



Secondo me sottovaluti, e parecchio, la cattiveria di Lesnar. E' stato un buon fighter che, sempre a mio modesto parere, senza i vari problemi [e bada bene, non fisici a livello di infortunio ma ben più seri] staremmo parlando ancora di uno dei top. Tecnicamente anche ben superiore ad Overeem. Il fatto è che nessuno dei fighter quando Brock era al top [escluso il primo Mir] è mai stato in piedi perchè quando ti colpiva con quella scarica di pugni sapevi già chi avrebbe vinto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente anche ben superiore ad Overeem.



Di certo non nello striking.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Penso che sarebbe cambiato poco,onestamente.
> Ripeto che rispetto molto *Brock*,che ha dimostrato di essere un vero lottatore e non solo uno showman,ma *ha ottenuto il suo successo in una divisione abbastanza pover*a (lo è oggi,figuriamoci cinque o sei anni fa...) e contro lottatori in declino.
> Gli unici due fighter sulla cresta dell'onda che ha affrontato lo hanno menato (anche se Overeem era dopato).



Uppo questo topic.

Shane Carwin non lo reputi un grande lottatore?? Da quel match aveva una striscia di tipo 12-0 e tutti al primo round.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Uppo questo topic.
> 
> Shane Carwin non lo reputi un grande lottatore?? Da quel match aveva una striscia di tipo 12-0 e tutti al primo round.



Uno dei pochi buoni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochi buoni.



E poi quello che dicevamo su Kurt Angle...perchè pensi che oggi verrebbe massacrato da tanti, se c'è Daniel Cormier che fa solo Lotta libera e Kick Boxing eppure non ha perso un incontro?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E poi quello che dicevamo su Kurt Angle...perchè pensi che oggi verrebbe massacrato da tanti, se c'è Daniel Cormier che fa solo Lotta libera e Kick Boxing eppure non ha perso un incontro?



La lotta libera è la miglior base per le MMA,al secondo posto metterei Judo o Jiu Jitsu e infine le varie discipline di striking (boxe,kickboxing,muay thai,ecc.).Una medaglia d'oro come Angle avrebbe la miglior base possibile,ma come ho scritto nel mio post,adesso ha un certa età e non ha il tempo di imparare.Se,per esempio,fosse passato alle MMA subito dopo le Olimpiadi,avrebbe potuto ottenere risultati pazzeschi.
Cormier,che si allena da anni in una delle migliori palestre di MMA,e Yoel Romero (medaglia d'argento olimpica) hanno iniziato un po' tardi e adesso hanno poco tempo per puntare ad una cintura UFC.Cormier avrà la sua possibilità a gennaio contro sua maestà Jon Jones,mentre per Romero è più dura (ha 38 anni,la divisione dei pesi medi è bella piena e nel suo ultimo incontro ha vinto in maniera controversa contro un buon ma non eccezionale Tim Kennedy).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La lotta libera è la miglior base per le MMA,al secondo posto metterei Judo o Jiu Jitsu e infine le varie discipline di striking (boxe,kickboxing,muay thai,ecc.).Una medaglia d'oro come Angle avrebbe la miglior base possibile,ma come ho scritto nel mio post,adesso ha un certa età e non ha il tempo di imparare.Se,per esempio,fosse passato alle MMA subito dopo le Olimpiadi,avrebbe potuto ottenere risultati pazzeschi.
> Cormier,che si allena da anni in una delle migliori palestre di MMA,e Yoel Romero (medaglia d'argento olimpica) hanno iniziato un po' tardi e adesso hanno poco tempo per puntare ad una cintura UFC.Cormier avrà la sua possibilità a gennaio contro sua maestà Jon Jones,mentre per Romero è più dura (ha 38 anni,la divisione dei pesi medi è bella piena e nel suo ultimo incontro ha vinto in maniera controversa contro un buon ma non eccezionale Tim Kennedy).



Precisissimo!

A che età di solito un combattente è in calo? Cioè Anderson Silva ha 39 anni, secondo te è uguale a quello di anni fa?
Non è che per questo motivo ha perso contro Weidman?

Poi, in questo momento quali sono secondo te le migliori categorie di lottatori in UFC?? E comè il livello nella Bellator?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Precisissimo!
> 
> A che età di solito un combattente è in calo? Cioè Anderson Silva ha 39 anni, secondo te è uguale a quello di anni fa?
> Non è che per questo motivo ha perso contro Weidman?
> ...



- Le MMA sono in giro da poco,quindi è difficile essere preciso,ma direi dai 33/35 anni.Anderson è un caso unico: lui a 31 anni ha ESORDITO nella UFC.Poi diciamo che,pur essendo ben piazzato per un peso medio,non ha mai avuto doti fisiche stellari e ha sempre puntato su tecnica,precisione e tempismo nei colpi.In Weidman ha semplicemente trovato un lottatore giovane,completo e con doti fisiche superiori.Il tempo passa anche per i fenomeni.

- Per categorie intendi pesi?Se sì,le migliori direi che sono quelle "a metà" (popolazione più ampia da cui pescare): 145,155 e 170 libbre.

-Per quanto riguarda Bellator,devi considerare che al momento le MMA sono praticamente un monopolio: i lottatori migliori sono nella UFC.Ci si può divertire anche guardando Bellator,ma il livello medio è bassino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> - Le MMA sono in giro da poco,quindi è difficile essere preciso,ma direi dai 33/35 anni.Anderson è un caso unico: lui a 31 anni ha ESORDITO nella UFC.Poi diciamo che,pur essendo ben piazzato per un peso medio,non ha mai avuto doti fisiche stellari e ha sempre puntato su tecnica,precisione e tempismo nei colpi.In Weidman ha semplicemente trovato un lottatore giovane,completo e con doti fisiche superiori.Il tempo passa anche per i fenomeni.
> 
> - Per categorie intendi pesi?Se sì,le migliori direi che sono quelle "a metà" (popolazione più ampia da cui pescare): 145,155 e 170 libbre.
> 
> -Per quanto riguarda Bellator,devi considerare che al momento le MMA sono praticamente un monopolio: i lottatori migliori sono nella UFC.Ci si può divertire anche guardando Bellator,ma il livello medio è bassino.



Si pesi. Azz pensavo Medi e Mediomassimi da 185 a 205 libbre.
Nei Medi vedo tanti, ma tanti Combattenti interessanti come i stessi Weidman e Silva, poi Vitor Belfort (il mio preferito), Lyoto Machida e altri.
Nei Light Dan Henderson, Cormier, Gustafsson e ovviamente Jon Jones.

Nei Massimi invece mi piacciono solo Cain e Dos Santos.

-Quali sono i lottatori che ti colpiscono di più (se vuoi dividili per pesi)?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2014)

Io adoro St. Pierre per esempio,ha già lottato con Jon Jones?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si pesi. Azz pensavo Medi e Mediomassimi da 185 a 205 libbre.
> Nei Medi vedo tanti, ma tanti Combattenti interessanti come i stessi Weidman e Silva, poi Vitor Belfort (il mio preferito), Lyoto Machida e altri.
> Nei Light Dan Henderson, Cormier, Gustafsson e ovviamente Jon Jones.
> 
> ...



-Quelli dei pesi più alti sono forse più famosi,probabilmente perché rispecchiano l'ideale del "super uomo" lottatore,ma le categorie inferiori hanno un livello medio solitamente più alto.Ah,se ti piace Belfort rischi una grossa delusione a inizio 2015: prevedo la sua totale distruzione per mano di Weidman 

-Direi i campioni di categoria,più gente come Renan Barao (135),Dominick Cruz (135),Conor McGregor (145),Donald Cerrone (155),Khabib Nurmagomedov (155),Robbie Lawler (170),Rory MacDonald (170),Jacare Souza (185),Luke Rockhold (185),Alexander Gustafsson (205),Daniel Cormier (205),Anthony Johnson (205),Junior Dos Santos (massimi),Travis Browne (massimi) e Mark Hunt (massimi).


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io adoro St. Pierre per esempio,ha già lottato con Jon Jones?



Si è "temporaneamente" ritirato dopo la sua ultima vittoria,ma non credo che tornerà.
Impensabile che lotti con Jones,è grosso il doppio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si è "temporaneamente" ritirato dopo la sua ultima vittoria,ma non credo che tornerà.
> Impensabile che lotti con Jones,è grosso il doppio



Jones è medio-massimo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Jones è medio-massimo?



Si,il povero GSP verrebbe polverizzato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> -Quelli dei pesi più alti sono forse più famosi,probabilmente perché rispecchiano l'ideale del "super uomo" lottatore,ma le categorie inferiori hanno un livello medio solitamente più alto.Ah,se ti piace Belfort rischi una grossa delusione a inizio 2015: prevedo la sua totale distruzione per mano di Weidman
> 
> -Direi i campioni di categoria,più gente come Renan Barao (135),Dominick Cruz (135),Conor McGregor (145),Donald Cerrone (155),Khabib Nurmagomedov (155),Robbie Lawler (170),Rory MacDonald (170),Jacare Souza (185),Luke Rockhold (185),Alexander Gustafsson (205),Daniel Cormier (205),Anthony Johnson (205),Junior Dos Santos (massimi),Travis Browne (massimi) e Mark Hunt (massimi).



Apposta ti ho chiesto se Silva ha perso contro Weidman per via dell'età, per capire se Chris è veramente un Fenomeno oppure se è stato fortunato (così avrebbe qualche chance Vitor xD).

Secondo te Fedor ora sarebbe lo stesso un Fenomeno (tra l'altro ho letto su wiki che un sondaggio in America Latina hanno votato il Russo miglior atleta MMA di sempre e non Anderson Silva)??


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo te Fedor ora sarebbe lo stesso un Fenomeno (tra l'altro ho letto su wiki che un sondaggio in America Latina hanno votato il Russo miglior atleta MMA di sempre e non Anderson Silva)??



Penso di si.


----------



## sbrodola (25 Ottobre 2014)

Se siete appassionati di MMA hanno ripreso a trasmettere in diretta gli eventi UFC in Italia, questa volta sui canali Fox Sport e senza ppv come era prima su Sky.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quanto è grande questo personaggio??? Cioè nonostante il brutto vizio di non rispettare Federazione e Fan (ha vinto ad Agosto il WWE Title, l'ha difeso solo una volta contro Cena) è amato DA TUTTI.

Ho visto la Royal Rumble e mentre il solito Cena era fischiato, Lesnar, qualsiasi cosa faceva (anche quando ha lanciato a terra i schermi dei commentatori), veniva osannato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è grande questo personaggio??? Cioè nonostante il brutto vizio di non rispettare Federazione e Fan (ha vinto ad Agosto il WWE Title, l'ha difeso solo una volta contro Cena) è amato DA TUTTI.
> 
> Ho visto la Royal Rumble e mentre il solito Cena era fischiato, Lesnar, qualsiasi cosa faceva (anche quando ha lanciato a terra i schermi dei commentatori), veniva osannato.



a me sta sulle palle 

gran lottatore,ma persona di melma imho. Deve "ringraziare" il fatto che non ci sia un face valido(o meglio dire ben voluto dal pubblico) contro di lui(Bryan o Ambrose).
Se è per questo anche Rollins veniva acclamato dal pubblico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> a me sta sulle palle
> 
> gran lottatore,ma persona di melma imho. Deve "ringraziare" il fatto che non ci sia un face valido(o meglio dire ben voluto dal pubblico) contro di lui(Bryan o Ambrose).
> Se è per questo anche Rollins veniva acclamato dal pubblico.



Lesnar ovunque va attira la folla.
Ma allora lascia la WWE dopo Wrestlemania o no?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Lesnar ovunque va attira la folla.
> Ma allora lascia la WWE dopo Wrestlemania o no?



Bhè una cosa è attirare la folla,una cosa è essere incitato o fischiato 
Per ora gli scade il contratto,quindi si a meno di clamorosi eventi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè una cosa è attirare la folla,una cosa è essere incitato o fischiato
> Per ora gli scade il contratto,quindi si a meno di clamorosi eventi.



Da quando è tornato sbaglio o viene sempre incitato?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Da quando è tornato sbaglio o viene sempre incitato?



è una situazione strana,la WWE sta facendo scelte discutibili sui face(oddio a me non dispiacciono tutte tutte come dicono gli altri,ma sono una voce fuori dal coro) e nonostante un comportamento da Heel a volte viene incitato appunto per il personaggio che si è creato,ovvero quello della "bestia" imbattibile ecc. é stato davvero incitato solo contro Cena(sappiamo tutti in che "situazione" è) contro Undertaker non lo tifava nessuno. è stato più ben volut appunto solo dopo la vittoria con Undertaker,appunto perchè avendo rotto la streak a WM del becchino,è diventato "imbattibile". Se ci fosse Daniel Bryan contro di lui verrebbe surclassato di fischi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> è una situazione strana,la WWE sta facendo scelte discutibili sui face(oddio a me non dispiacciono tutte tutte come dicono gli altri,ma sono una voce fuori dal coro) e nonostante un comportamento da Heel a volte viene incitato appunto per il personaggio che si è creato,ovvero quello della "bestia" imbattibile ecc. é stato davvero incitato solo contro Cena(sappiamo tutti in che "situazione" è) contro Undertaker non lo tifava nessuno. è stato più ben volut appunto solo dopo la vittoria con Undertaker,appunto perchè avendo rotto la streak a WM del becchino,è diventato "imbattibile". Se ci fosse Daniel Bryan contro di lui verrebbe surclassato di fischi.



Ma Cena ormai sono quasi 10 anni che lo fischiano sempre  
In che situazione è adesso?

The Rock è venuto solo per il cugino o combatterà a Wrestlemania?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma Cena ormai sono quasi 10 anni che lo fischiano sempre
> In che situazione è adesso?
> 
> The Rock è venuto solo per il cugino o combatterà a Wrestlemania?



Bhè nella situazione che ormai lo tifano solo i bambini,gli americani sono proprio stupidi per quanto mi riguarda sotto questo punto di vista. 

Non ne ho la più pallida idea,l'altro incontro quasi sicuro sembra essere Sting contro HHH a WM


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè nella situazione che ormai lo tifano solo i bambini,gli americani sono proprio stupidi per quanto mi riguarda sotto questo punto di vista.
> 
> Non ne ho la più pallida idea,l'altro incontro quasi sicuro sembra essere Sting contro HHH a WM



Ecco perchè non può diventare Heel.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè non può diventare Heel.



bhè ma fischiarlo non ha senso,crei solo un danno. Come non ha avuto senso fischiare Reigns alla Rumble quando un paio di settimane prima veniva incitato abbestia e vinceva lo slammy(votato dal pubblico).

Cena che colpa ne ha se non lo fanno turnare heel? Credo che anche a lui questa situazione stia stretta. Perchè è una grossa pecca nella carriera di un wrestler,infatti io spero alla fine possa turnare prima o poi(se l'ha fatto Hogan ai tempi può farlo anche lui)

Il punto è che anche come Face continua ad avere un suo perchè,trasmette un bel messaggio è una gran persona anche fuori dal ring,impegnato nel sociale,da l'anima in ogni incontro,ha migliorato il parco mosse come molti chiedevano(ad esempio alla Rumble ha fatto una flying powerbomb magistrale a differenza di Lesnar che ha fatto solo suplex ed F5 e una kimura lock per 20 minuti).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè ma fischiarlo non ha senso,crei solo un danno. Come non ha avuto senso fischiare Reigns alla Rumble quando un paio di settimane prima veniva incitato abbestia e vinceva lo slammy(votato dal pubblico).
> 
> Cena che colpa ne ha se non lo fanno turnare heel? Credo che anche a lui questa situazione stia stretta. Perchè è una grossa pecca nella carriera di un wrestler,infatti io spero alla fine possa turnare prima o poi(se l'ha fatto Hogan ai tempi può farlo anche lui)
> 
> Il punto è che anche come Face continua ad avere un suo perchè,trasmette un bel messaggio è una gran persona anche fuori dal ring,impegnato nel sociale,da l'anima in ogni incontro,ha migliorato il parco mosse come molti chiedevano(ad esempio alla Rumble ha fatto una flying powerbomb magistrale a differenza di Lesnar che ha fatto solo suplex ed F5 e una kimura lock per 20 minuti).



Cena infatti sa gestire alla perfezione questa situazione.
Sono contento per Cena se sta migliorando tecnicamente, perchè era abbastanza scarsino.
Lesnar ha fatto le solite mosse, ma ha un parco mosse molto vario che stranamente non sta facendo vedere.


----------

